# Nail grooming



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use something similar -- Dremel 7300. I love it since I can round the edges of the nails. The clipper always left sharp edges. The worst thing about it is the smell of grinding nails. I hate it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Pedipaw never worked for me...to slow. I also use a dremel. Fast and clean.


----------



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I have a couple of Dremel grinders that I use in my fiberglass fish taxidermy business, but I find that they go too fast and generate too much friction heat on the dogs claws. I guess if I dial it way down, it would be ok..


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a dremel as well :wavey:


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I still have the pedipaw somewhere in the house. It has never worked like the dremel for me. I also don't like the smell of ground nails. If they get too long I use the clipper and then the dremel. But as long as I use the dremel weekly I keep them nicely trimmed and it does not take too long.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I used a cordless variable speed dremel for a long time, but now I prefer my orange handled Miller's Forge clippers. I should say that I prefer it, because Cookie clearly prefers it.  She lifts her paws for the clipper, but was always slightly tense with the dremel.

I also made a scratch board that I taught her to use. This gets her front nails very short and smooth, and those are the ones that can scratch things.


----------



## Andreadbfan (Nov 20, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> I used a cordless variable speed dremel for a long time, but now I prefer my orange handled Miller's Forge clippers. I should say that I prefer it, because Cookie clearly prefers it.  She lifts her paws for the clipper, but was always slightly tense with the dremel.


are these spring loaded? do you like these better than a Guillotine trimmer? I haven't used anything other than a guillotine type and the one I have is horrible. I could try a Dremmel, but would be scared to death!


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

We tried it on our old dog. First he was SCARED of the sound. He was chihuahua mix, so we were able to hold him and try it. He hated the feeling, plus it was SO slow. Between him being scared, hating the feel and the slowness, we decided just to stick to clippers.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Andreadbfan said:


> are these spring loaded? do you like these better than a Guillotine trimmer? I haven't used anything other than a guillotine type and the one I have is horrible. I could try a Dremmel, but would be scared to death!


Yes, they have a spring. I had a guillotine trimmer, but it wasn't nearly as sharp or effective as the Millers Forge clippers. I clip all nails and then follow up with the scratch board for the front to keep them nice and smooth. Works for me.


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

I bought clippers when we first got Charlie, but had trouble with him holding still. Then I decided to try pedi paws. The idea was to get him used to it slowly, but I think taking my time took too much time and it was too long for him. After his nails got quite long I realized he just has to let me cut him, no way around it and I don't want to go to the point where he needs to be held down. So I told him to sit and give me his paw, while having a tasty treat (cheese) in my mouth. He was focused on the cheese and let me clip a few nails. Now he let's me clip them all. Still doesn't like it but tolerates it...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BriGuy said:


> Yes, they have a spring. I had a guillotine trimmer, but it wasn't nearly as sharp or effective as the Millers Forge clippers. I clip all nails and then follow up with the scratch board for the front to keep them nice and smooth. Works for me.


Ditto to this. I love the Millers Forge clippers too.


----------

